# Problem with HDA



## stargazer (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello!
Few days ago I have built 7.2 PRERELEASE. Because of some changes in snd_hda driver since 7.1 RELEASE my sound card is working not quite normal. When I'm trying to listen to sound files the sound card is producing peep (sound about 2000Hz) and noise and the music volume is low. If I change volume level to any value the sound card ceases to work until the next reboot.
What should I do to solve this problem?

```
FreeBSD stargazer.itm.net.ua 7.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #1: Mon Apr 13 02:36:39 EEST 2009     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1986A
hdac0: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=18 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=0 entries=8 found=2 res=0x21002211
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```
By the way, the same problem I had in OpenBSD 4.3
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## stargazer (May 6, 2009)

Finally i decided to buy a C-Media CMI8738 6CH sound card. It works perfectly.


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

I'd have checked the snd_hda(4) manual page for the authors and contacted them.


----------



## mjr (Jul 30, 2009)

*Same problem here with 7.2 on ASUS M2NBP-VM*

Worked fine on 7.1. Same symptoms here on 7.2 amd64. Other users reporting same problem

http://www.nabble.com/Sound-only-on-1-channel,-plus-other-quirks-post-snd_hda-import-td21535464.html

looks like this problem has happened in the past with linux:
http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2006-09/msg01394.html

Anyone know if this will be resolved with 8? Very annoying after struggling to get all your hardware working over a few FreeBSD releases only to have something break in a new release.


----------



## morbit (Aug 3, 2009)

Sound system was heavily revised in 8 (thanks to ariff). Give 8-BETA2 a go. (There is 8-RELENG already branched). 

I'm using 


```
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
```

without problems.


----------



## mjr (Nov 1, 2009)

*This condition is still present in 8 RC2*

This condition is still present in 8 RC2. I noticed I didn't state this in my first post, however I have the same AD1986A integrated sound device as mentioned in the first post on an Asus M2NBP-VM CSM mainboard. Over the past few months including 7.2, 8 B1-4, 8 RC1-2 aside from the AD1986A, I had installed my SoundBlaster LIVE PCI CT4790 as a work around on 7.2 using snd_emu10k driver. Starting with the 8 series this device has also been 'broken' now hearing a high-pitched whine through the primary output as soon as the snd_emu10k is loaded, and this is apparently still the case with 8 RC2. I have been without usable sound entirely for a few months now. So, is there hope for the future, or with all this mucking around with the audio system must I step back to 7.1 to have working audio? As a control, both devices play sound normally in the live OS off the Ubuntu 9.04 64 CD.

I fully realize development concern and efforts are primarily directed at FreeBSD as a server operating system, and of that I'm very aware and have taken advantage of for many years. Due to this proven track record and my fondness for the OS I've also used FreeBSD since 5.1 as a desktop, and though there have been many, many, many bumps in the road, I've weathered them all, enjoyed finding workarounds, accepted many compromises, and many times just "done without". However to go backwards like this, I do not understand. I understand a temporary breakage, accidents do happen. However we are spanning RELEASES and CURRENTS with at least two devices breaking, and this in one users experience. Is this indicative of a larger problem? Where are we headed here?


----------



## morbit (Nov 1, 2009)

Funny thing is, since my last post I've lost sound 

device.hints I copied from Lucius Windschuh is no longer
working, (yet there were no recent changes in snd_hda)



> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=1"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=2"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2 seq=1"



as well as two more correct ones posted by Alexander Motin.



> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=3"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1"
> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2"
> ...


----------



## mjr (Nov 1, 2009)

I caved in an installed an ancient CMI8738 2 channel card from Frys ($12.99 Inland Soundcard PCI Wavetable) using snd_cmi as a workaround. Is working (for the moment).


----------



## mjr (Nov 6, 2009)

In my BIOS, I have only an "HD Audio" enable/disable option. In order to use the on-board sound device I must have this option enabled, otherwise I have no sound adapter (unless I install an ancillary sound card, which I did).


----------

